# Soft focus lenses for beauty



## jeffa4444 (Nov 5, 2016)

As cameras increase resolution and lenses become sharper there are types of photography where that is undesirable such as beauty shots and movie stars maybe Canon needs to revisit soft focus lenses between 50 - 135mm.


----------



## Ian K (Nov 6, 2016)

Or you can just use a filter.


----------



## j-nord (Nov 10, 2016)

You can start with more detail and reduce it in post, you can't go the other way. I'm sure there are some that would like soft focus lenses but, overall I don't think there is a market for them anymore.


----------



## gregorywood (Nov 10, 2016)

Ian K said:


> Or you can just use a filter.



Or buy a Sigma.

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 10, 2016)

I use beer to get that 'soft focus' look. Much cheaper.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 10, 2016)

Hairspray on a cheap haze filter.

Or in post.


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 10, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I use beer to get that 'soft focus' look. Much cheaper.



yes but it's not permanent, and the shock in the morning can be not a little unnerving


----------

